
Ask HN: Organization of Layered Software? - konradb
A while back I found a couple of great articles here about changing the way software is layered, such that your code was less coupled; to do with the way operations were propagated through.<p>I&#x27;m trying to find this and my usual google skills are failing me.<p>There was a very good article that gave an example of some operations that went through the normal layers of UI, business, persistence (as I remember it) but was modified so that the layers were oriented differently and I think that meant functionality could be composed in a better way.<p>Can anyone help?<p>edit: just remembered - in the article I read it showed a diagram of the layers but with operations in a kind of tree and leaf way, and showing how this was modified, and the advantages of re-organizing in this way.  I think the article may have been something to do with functional core&#x2F;imperative shell but I&#x27;m not 100%.
======
magicpat2010
This isn't an article but reading your post reminds me of the presentation by
Gary Bernhardt titled "Boundaries",
[https://youtu.be/yTkzNHF6rMs](https://youtu.be/yTkzNHF6rMs)

I would be interested in looking at the article(s) if you can find them again.

~~~
konradb
Thanks, yes the area I think is relevant to Gary Bernhardt's presentations.
Thanks for the link.

If I find the article I will reply again to your message.

------
shinryuu
Sounds vaguely related to domain driven design

